# drive shaft issues



## fnelson

I have a 1800d. I lost 4 wheel drive today. I jacked the tractor up and put it on jack stands. It appears that the transfer case out put shaft isn't connecting with the driftshaft. When I slid forward the cover, 5 ball bearings fell out. I can turn the shaft and the front wheel turn. So I am asking for some help. Please?


----------



## winston

Here is a drawing of an 1802d drive shaft. Yours will be very similiar or the same. The balls that fell out are probably #11. Your going to need to go deep enough to see what caused them to come out. Do you have a manual? Yanmar Tractor Parts: DRIVESHAFT AND PINION


----------



## fnelson

I don't have a manual. It looks like the out put shaft is in tack. The shaft sticks out and then the drive shaft over laps the out puit shaft. It just doesn't appear to mesh enough to make contact. The out put shaft spins when the tractor is jacked up and is put in gear. I can spin the drive shaft by hand and the front wheels spin.....so is this an internal prob or a drive shaft prob?

Thanks for your response...


----------



## kitz

If you put it in 4wd and had it jacked up if you were able to spin it by hand either your shift lever needs adjust or it is a internal problem unfortunately it is probably the latter internal


----------



## fnelson

the out put shaft coming out of the transfer case spins when 4 wheel drive is engaged. The drive shaft doesn't spin. I can spin the drive shaft by hand and the front wheels spin. The mating of the shaft and the drive shaft is the problem. Nothing appears broke. I need to pull the drive shaft......any directions? Thanks......


----------



## winston

The drawing I attached in post #2 shows a breakdown of your parts. You can click on the individual items and it will give you a picture and description if they are stocked items. Loosen your middle drive shaft cover, slide the 2 cover halves toward each other. Your drive shaft is spring loaded (#6 in the drawing) which is what holds the drive balls in place. I'm wondering if that spring is broken? Thinking you can push the shaft one way or the other and the balls will fall out allowing you to remove the shaft. May have to push on the coupling (#3 in the drawing). Evidently your drive balls have already fallen out at the drive end. Never done it but using a little grease when putting balls back has been recommended. Keep us posted.:thumbsup:


----------



## fnelson

I am heading to the garage to pull the shaft. I assume that i need to release the spring to unload the shaft. I will keep you posted. Thanks for the help...Frank


----------



## fnelson

Went to the garage, pulled the cotter pin and released the tension. The drive shaft came out easily. After chasing a couple of ball bearings across the floor, I cleaned everything up. I applied grease and slid the bearings into the ends of the drive shaft. I put the spring back on. I jacked up the tractor and engaged gear and 4 wheel drive. The 4 wheel drives works. I am missing a boot from the rear of the drive shaft. I think this contributed to the drying out of the grease and subsequent loss of the bearings. I will order a boot and then do the procedure again (for practice). I hope this solves the issue. I want to thank Winston for the diagrams and advice. I will keep you posted.

Frank


----------

